# Halloween!??!?!!



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Halloween is next week! Just wondering if anyone had plans for dressing up their Vizslas? Or are they too distinguished for that? Lol 

I am thinking Cole will be a mummy or a bunny! Lol

Pics?
Previous years pics??


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

We started a thread last week but got few replies. It turns out that Gracie began her first heat last Saturday, so she will not be participating in trick or treating as we are not anxious to advertise her condition to the male dogs in the neighborhood. Still, we did think she made a pretty cute Cub Scout:


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Super Girl!!!!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Aww its a shame Gracie won't be showing her adorable costume! She looks so sweet in it!

Supergirl is such a perfect fit for your girl! I love it!! It is perfect!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

No costumes for Kauzy. I did carve the pumpkins last night and was very happy with the outcome


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

dmak, that is amazing! Great job! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

My boyfriend and I were going to dress up to hand out candy as the straight-laced, strict parents (shirts buttoned up, tucked in, with a cardigan sweater and pair of slacks) with our little misfit...










... Otto wasn't pleased...


















... So looks like he will just wear some skeleton pj's!!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

OttosMamma, flawless post! Haha I love it! He works both looks like a pro dog model! haha That Mohawk is so cool and I need those pjs for ny boy! Hahaha


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Haha - Otto DOES NOT agree! He wasn't a fan if the Mohawk but he humored his mama for a couple pics! 

Both were from target - probably on sale now! (although they were pretty inexpensive when I bought them a few weeks ago!)


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Our boy is being a dinosaur. He isn't the worlds biggest fan of the costume (especially since it has legs that at about mouth level which I predict will be destroyed) but the kids in the neighborhood are so excited to see what he'll be wearing. I don't have a good picture of him in action yet but I will post it when I do!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I've never dressed up the dogs, but I have to admit that I'm tempted to dress Cash up as a 3 legged pirate and give him a peg leg...


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Bumping this topic to see more Halloween pictures!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Love the photos - keep them coming! 

We dressed up Flynn for Halloween one year and he wanted no part of it.
We haven't even tried with Luna. 

We did dress her up in a little Christmas outfit last year for our Holiday card (Flynn got away with just a Santa hat) and they HATED it. We ended up using a picture of them chewing on their Christmas outfits. Costumes and my dogs just don't mix.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Loving this post!
My BF cant wait to dress Olive up - Christmas will be his favourite time!

I cant stop laughing at Otto's face - he does not look happy about this although does look very handsome as a punk rocker!!

keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles is an alligator!!! Will try to post a pic soon


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

My Mrs came home with a pumpkin costume for Kauzy. I never thought I'd dress up my dog, but he looks cute. I'll get some pictures up when i get home


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay...some of you know from a separate thread that Gracie is a lifelong devourer of frilly dress up costumes. That makes me feel slightly less guilty about doing this to her. 

Presenting...

Princess Grace!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

OMG Gracie is so stinkin adorable!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Gracie is adorable!
I can't believe she is tolerating that costume. What a good little princess!


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

Vino and Foxie are lions and their cousins Mira and Cooper are as well. The fur on the legs and tail would not stay on and Foxie HATED wearing it, it was super funny because she froze in this odd position and would not move. Shes the second picture. (You can click on the pics to make them bigger)


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/10/vizsla-halloween.html

Too neat!. Hope you don't mind me sharing.

Off to walk with the two legged grandkids.

Trick or treat.

RBD


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

These costumes are amazing! Loved the princess, cubscout, Supergirl - amazing! And Ottosmama, how creative! Otto looks awesome, my husband loved the idea. I'm looking forward to seeing the other photos too. 

We threw together a last minute costume for Oso. I have masks which I use during pretend play with the kiddos I work with. Oso is hilarious, he just lets us dress him in whatever. 

I'm not sure if you can really tell who he is..... but, we dressed him as his brother (the cat) Tipsy. Oso adores Tipsy and always wants to be where he is and do what he is doing, so it actually kind of works.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

hahaha! These costumes are so cute! I love Oso! Him and Tipsy! 

The lions are hysterical, Fox Trot! 

Looking forward to the rest!


----------



## dwishop (Feb 23, 2011)

Lucy, Budapest, and Zeus were clowns (as always) this year.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Kay Ingle, who runs Vizsla Rescue Haven, saw my post on RBD and asked if some of the folks that posted these Vizslas in costume pictures send her some for the annual fund raising calendar. Some of these are REALLY good.



> Want your red kid immortalized in a vizsla calendar? The Vizsla Rescue Haven is looking for great pictures for its annual fund raising calendar. Please send pictures of your vizsla(s) to me
> 
> High resolution (min. 600 kb), landscape, and jpg format pictures
> are the best. Please do not send links to your picture galleries -- we need individual pictures.
> ...


Thanks,

Kay Ingle
Vizsla Rescue Haven
www.vizslarescuehaven.org


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

These are great! I love the lions!!! Oquirrh's outfit is pretty lame compared, but we had a great night and he did great with all the kids.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby and her boyfriend Chase. They spent the night greeting trick or treaters and loved the attention


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's a picture of Haeden's initial attempt at his dinosaur costume (ignore my boyfriend's smelly feet). Due to the effects of Sandy we are still without power in Cleveland so trick-or-treat isn't until Sunday now. We'll try to get a better picture of him then while he's greeting the kids in the neighborhood on Sunday.


----------



## lundynm (Sep 20, 2012)

Here is our Maggie on her 1st Halloween!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

All the dogs look so cute! The princess costume is adorable!

We did not dress up the dogs for Halloween, but had an encounter with a dog dressed as pumpkin.

Our Halloween evening walk was pretty un-evenful until Skyy spotted a cocker spaniel walking towards us.
The little guy made a good looking pumpkin from my point of view. Skyy had a different opinion.
When Skyy is frightened, she takes "heel" position to a new level - she gets as close as she possible can, "hugging" my leg and then moves behind me.

Max saw the "pumpkin" and started jerking from side to side - the look on his face was something in between "I don't want to die" and "Put me out of my misery NOW".
After a few seconds, Max is behind me as well and we walk away.

We did not meet other dressed up dogs, I wonder if it was this particular costume that scared Max and Skyy?


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Oso was terrified of some jack-o-lanterns we saw a few days ago. It was hilarious. We walk by this house pretty much every day, but this day they put out the pumpkins. Oso saw them from the corner of his eye and and jumped in the air, it was so funny to me that a jack-o-lantern actually scared someone. I then encouraged him to approach them. He slowly stretched his body out, sniffed the closest jack-o-lantern cautiously as I cheered for him and then gave it a few licks. I cheered for him, but wanted to leave before he got too excited around them as I didn't want him to knock them over. 

Don't know what it is about pumpkins? He likes the flavor in treats though.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Haha love all the costumes! 

Cole was afraid of one of those blow up Frankensteins!! It was very funny...until.he pulled back so hard he got out of his collar and started running around barking at it. I called and he came over so I put the collar back on him! Haha


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's Kauzy in his pumpkin outfit


----------

